# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  امي الحبيبة في عيد الام

## الحصن نيوز

<strong>قال الله تعالى في كتابه الكريم* :
" وقضى ربك الا تعبدوا الا اياه وبالوالدين* احسانا * اما يبلغن عندك الكبر احدهما او كلاهما فلا تقل لهما اف ولاتنهرهما* وقل لهما قولا كريما * واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة وقل ربي ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا " 
صدق الله العظيم

لاكمال المقال الرجاء الضغط هنا...

----------


## ملحم انا

تحيه طيبه  ورساله صادقه اقدمها الى كل الامهات العالم  

 والى والدتي الغاليه ادعو ربي ان يطول في عمرها ويديم عليها الصحه والعافيه 

والى كل امهاتنا في فلسطين والعراق   واهديهم  اغنيه (ست الحبايب )

----------


## ملحم انا

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  الجنه تحت اقدام الامهات 

فمهما قدمت كثير ام قليل  لم تجزيها   عن صرخه من صرخاتها وهي حامل بك 

 عندما تصرخ تتالم معك عندما تجوع  تجوع معك وانت عايش داخل احشائها 

 وبعد ان توضعك ع وجه الدنيا تكبر وتكبر معك الايام وتصبح شاب ومن ثم تصبح زوج وتاتي الزوجه وتاخذك من بين يد امك وترمي في امك الى الخارج وكانها لم تكن موجوده 

     :  اللهم اغفري لي ولوالدي والى جميع المسلمين :

----------

